# HELP! Can a Cichlid (Labidochromis Caeruleus) and Guppy (Poecilia Reticulata) Breed??



## CCKnapp (Dec 31, 2008)

The other day in my tank it looked as if they were. I didnt think this was possibly. Is it? can they have fry?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only thing that will be going on between those 2 species is the the lab will be snacking on the guppy..
it is virtually impossible for these 2 species to interbreed.the lab is a mouthbrooding egglayer and the guppy is a livebearer..


----------

